
Ask HN: Where to Live in the US? - simonebrunozzi
If you were to move to a city in the US, which one would you pick, and why?<p>I currently live in San Francisco, and sometimes I ask myself if (e.g.) LA would be a better choice.
======
sigmaprimus
If your willing to leave the West coast, I was very impressed with the Dallas
Fort Worth area. I can't really point out a single reason why other than very
good infrastructure such as roads and transit and maybe the friendly safe
feeling I got from the people there.

Before visiting Texas I had an unfounded opion of people from texas being gun
toting rednecks but after spending a week in Irving, I can now say that Texans
are a very friendly, generous and diverse people, nothing like the stereotypes
I had heard and believed.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Stereotypes are stereotypes - reality is always different, maybe a bit, maybe
a lot.

------
geophile
This country is done for. Move to Canada if you can. Seriously. Montreal and
Toronto are world-class cities. Ottawa is fantastic and underappreciated.
Vancouver is beautiful. Victoria is a tiny gem. I am encouraging my kids to
start thinking about it.

Source: 63-year old American who used to live in Canada and cannot believe
that there was anything worse than Nixon, Reagan, or Bush II.

~~~
acalzycalzy
I’m an American in my 20’s who travels to Canada often for business.
Everything you said was accurate up until Ottawa. Nothing there for any single
person. Extremely boring to say the least. Every person I’ve spoken to from
Montreal and Toronto have said the same thing, some even gestured putting
their finger in their mouth.

------
WheelsAtLarge
It's a shame that the bullet train in California has not become a reality. It
would have given many people the option to work outside the big cities and it
would have given small towns an economic boost. And you a bunch of options.
Anyhow, my advice is to keep your options open by trying different cities.

I would try Austin, San Diego and Portland. Los Angeles is nice but the cost
of living is always rising and it's crowded. The reason is simply because it's
a nice place to live. The weather is mostly great and there's so much to enjoy
outside work.

But you could have said the same of San Francisco 20 years ago. Now there are
lots of people who are trying to get out.

I think people in LA are beginning to question whether they should go
somewhere else too for the same reasons San Franciscans are asking if they
need to go elsewhere. I suspect that LA is not the best choice.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks. Those are fair considerations in regards to LA. Perhaps I still see LA
as a more "real" city than San Francisco, not just because of its size, but
also more diversity in the type of people you can meet or deal with. At least,
that's my 0.02 based on having visited numerous times.

------
mswen
San Diego CA for that So Cal laid back beach atmosphere plus a good tech scene
if you are or can be oriented toward biotech.

Santa Fe NM - feels like it has roots. Unique culture and great food. National
Labs - Sandia and Los Alamos not too far away for a good science flavoring.

Boulder CO - great outdoor recreation opportunities, university and research
institutes support science and tech vibe

~~~
simonebrunozzi
A friend just emailed me and told me about San Diego. Somehow I can't get to
love the place. I don't know why.

Santa Fe: never been, on my list. Sandia and Los Alamos are two things that I
never considered about Santa Fe.

Boulder: love it there. My wife and I even have a favorite restaurant, Frasca.
If you happen to go, try it out. The owner is super kind.

------
mastry
Just moved to the Charlotte, NC area. Love it here. Highly recommended. Cost
of living is reasonable compared to SF/LA and tech jobs are plentiful.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
One of my biggest things is weather - everybody says so, but I know it's 100%
true for me. How's the weather there?

